# Deputy Sheriff Kevin Stanton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff Kevin Stanton*

Brevard County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch Saturday, February 17, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis348
*Kevin Stanton*
Deputy Sheriff Kevin Stanton was killed when his patrol car was struck by a tractor-trailer on I-95, just north of Route 50, at approximately 5:10 am.

The tractor-trailer suffered a tire blow-out, causing the driver to lose control and swerve into the left lane where Deputy Stanton was driving. Deputy Stanton's patrol car then struck the rear of the semi.

Deputy Stanton had served with the Brevard County Sheriff's Office for 10-1/2 years.

*Bio*

Age 32
Tour 10 years, 5 months
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Automobile crash
{"lat":"28.5548040","lon":"-80.8513270"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Wayne Ivey
Brevard County Sheriff's Office
700 Park Avenue
Titusville, FL 32780

Phone: (321) 264-5201


----------

